# Too Cute................



## WildPriscilla (Nov 19, 2015)

That is too cute! I've seen angora rabbits at a local rabbit show I've been too. They have the softest fur, almost silk like and apparently they love attention. 
I grew up with rabbits, but never knew they came in many different breeds until I went to the rabbit show.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very cute! I had a German Angora for about 6 months (2yrs ago) before Stella. I had it in my mind I wanted to learn to spin their wool (its called wool not hair or fur) into yarn and have my mom knit me things. My rabbit was very big and VERY mean. She was great once you got your hands on her but trying to get her was dangerous! She would attack. She would lay motionless on her back on my lap for me to shave her completely bald. German Angoras don't shed and they don't matt up so you have to shave their hair every 3-4 months inorder for them to live. They would overheat if you didn't. I shaved her twice while I had her and still have her wool. Plan to learn to spin it. I was told that Angora rabbit fur is 7 times warmer than sheep wool and is not heavy or itchy or cause allergic reactions like the sheep wool can. 
I loved my "killer" bunny but I gave her back to her breeder when I figured she was never going to be a pet I could enjoy, and her breeder is going to replace her with a younger one that will be able to be a pet along with growing her hair!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Took me a while to realize it was a bummy... I kept trying to make a poodle of it !


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Me too! A poodle with a bunny do, not a bunny with a poodle do! LOL:lol:


----------

